# Eriocaulon sp. from South America



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This lovely plant was first introduced by Japanese aquarists a few years ago. Although it has become more popular in our marker the price of it remains very high. Our friends often call it "Taco" (a word from Japan) because its leaves stretching just like an octopus crawling on the ground.


----------

